# Help needed with working placement



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Max is around 2 years old and came to us borderline emaciated. As he regained strength, it turned out he has tremendous drives and is not really suitable for a pet home. He is totally obsessed with his ball and will turn the house upside down (literally with some collateral damage in the process) to find it. He will try to get the ball out of my hand if I don't throw it fast enough (the sound of those teeth) and he got my hand a couple of times in the process. i don't want him in a pet home and then returned with a "bite" history because a hand was between Max and his ball(s).

I made a sideshow of Max. There are two balls (purple and orange) around him - they are not always visibe in the picture frame. the photos are from the past winter, in some photos the date is off (the date reset itself for some reason). Max has tremendous drives.

This is the link to his slideshow
http://smilebox.com/play/4d5451344d6a4d334d446b3d0d0a&sb=1

Max is in the Baltimore, MD area and I am willing to drive him for evaluation.


----------

